# catching mud minnows



## hawkdriver (Mar 30, 2016)

I've heard that a can of cat food with holes poked in the lid and placed in a trap is a pretty effective way of catching some bait. Just wanted to see what you guys thought about it...what kind of spots are best for placing the trap?

Thanks y'all


----------



## Mweathers (Mar 30, 2016)

I like to use bacon, but cat food works too.  Find a small feeder creek and set the trap.


----------



## micahdean (Mar 30, 2016)

Vienna sausage, crack the lid, dump a few in the trap, leave the rest in the can to soak in the trap. This has always worked for me! Pro to using this is no mess, and no smelly bait in the boat before you set out the traps..and it can be picked up in the morning when getting drinks/ice/fuel/etc.


----------



## chatch30 (Mar 30, 2016)

I caught a 10 pound Mud Minnow with a Banjo Minnow last weekend.


----------



## Uptonongood (Mar 30, 2016)

Left over shrimp, a busted up crab, canned cat food, they ain't particular.  Set trap in any feeder creek on out going tide, preferably where someone else won't see it and steal your trap.  It shouldn't take a hour or two in a good area to get plenty of bait.  You might also set up a minnow tank in the backyard to hold your left over bait.


----------



## jfish (Mar 30, 2016)

And in the right place you have this many before smoking one cigarette.....


and no I can share it I don't even have permission


----------



## hawkdriver (Mar 31, 2016)

good stuff guys thanks!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 31, 2016)

I have caught them several times with a slice of bread wadded up tight and chunked in the trap.


----------



## trippcasey (Mar 31, 2016)

We used a piece of an egg mcmuffin one day and had more than we needed in a few minutes.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 1, 2016)

Were they wearing a clown suit and orange hair?


----------



## Redbow (Apr 1, 2016)

My Uncle used to catch them with just a broken piece of a white dinner plate in the trap. I guess they thought the broken plate was food..


----------



## marshdawg (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't put anything in the trap.  If you have a place where they really bunch up like a pothole in a ditch then you don't need anything.


----------



## BigRedObsession (Apr 1, 2016)

Bologna....never use anything else after you use bologna.


----------



## hawkdriver (Apr 2, 2016)

thanks y'all...looking to give this a try tomorrow or monday...somewhere near the wassaw salt pond area


----------



## mdgreco191 (Apr 6, 2016)

As stated by most everyone, find a feeder creek.  I usually just put a hot dog or some other type of cheap processed meat in there. I drop the trap in and tie it off to something solid the night before and then pick it up in the morning.  I usually have so many that I cull out the little ones.


----------

